# "Packete", "Standart","vorraus", "währe", "syncen&quot

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

auch wenn ich mich mit diesem Beitrag jetzt wohl nicht sehr beliebt machen werde, frage ich mich, ob denn die meisten Leute überhaupt noch halbwegs deutsch können? Das Wort "währe" las ich sicher schon Hunderte Male, aber "Packete" scheint wohl der neue Renner zu sein. "Vorraus" hat wohl auch eine Topposition im Google-Ranking. Hat sich überhaupt schon mal einer überlegt, wie man "Packete" aussprechen würde, würde man es mit "ck" schreiben? Deppenleerzeichen wie z.B. "Datei Problem", Deppenapostrophe wie "PC's" oder "DVD's", und denglische Ausdrücke wie "gesynct", "gescreenshottet", oder "gechrootet", will ich jetzt mal auch nicht unerwähnt lassen. Dabei meine ich aber nicht die englischen Begriffe, die im Deutschen verwendet werden, z.B. "Upgrade", sondern nur diese "Verdenglischungen". 

Sogar in den deutschen Gentoo-Dokumentationen las ich sogar schon etwas von "Packeten", oder in der Installationsanleitung von "chrooten", wodurch ich das Thema nun ansprechen wollte. Es ist einfach peinlich, dass viele Leute nicht mal ihre eigene Sprache beherrschen und finden diejenigen es nicht selbst peinlich, wie ein 11-jähriges Kind zu schreiben?

Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass ich perfekt deutsch kann (das kann wohl niemand), aber zumindest sollte man doch ansatzweise die Grundregeln kennen, oder? 

Die Deppenleerzeichen sind wohl aufs Englische zurückzuführen, wo Komposita einfach aus hintereinander stehenden Wörtern bestehen. Ebenso wie die aus Faulheit benutzte Kleinschreibung aller Wörter. Wo allerdings die Plural-Apostrophe herkommen, verstehe ich nicht. Das gibt's nicht mal im Englischen! Dummerweise adaptieren immer mehr Leute den Genitiv-Apostroph aus dem Englischen.

Auf Faulheit sind wahrscheinlich auch die denglischen Ausdrücke zurückzuführen, denn es ist natürlich leichter zu schreiben, dass man "gesynct" hat, anstatt "emerge --sync ausgeführt" zu schreiben. 

Ich will ja nicht den Sprachpuristen raushängen lassen, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass man ständig einen erschwerten Lesefluss, v.a. wegen den Deppenleerzeichen, akzeptieren muss. Ist es nicht möglich sich ein bisschen zu bemühen? Gerade bei Fachfragen, die in Computerforen zweifelsohne zu 99% vorkommen, sollte doch eine gewisse Genauigkeit Grundvoraussetzung sein.

----------

## mastacloak

Hallo,

ich kann Dir nur zustimmen. Weitere Beispiele sind "defeckt", "Reverenz" oder auch "stabiel". Manche dieser Wörter schaffen es sogar in den Betreff. Besonders unschön finde ich auch den Anglizismus "Sinn machen". Diese Wendung gibt es im Deutschen (noch?) nicht. Ich befürchte aber, dass da Hopfen und Malz bereits verloren sind. Der nächste Duden wird's zeigen.

Ich glaube, es würde schon viel nützen, wenn die Autoren sich ihren eigenen Beitrag nochmal durchlesen bevor dieser abgeschickt wird. Nicht umsonst gibt es die Vorschaufunktion. Letztlich macht jeder Fehler, aber es wäre schon erfreulich, wenn die ganz groben Schnitzer wie z.B. die o.g. Wörter in den Beiträgen nicht mehr auftauchen.

----------

## Knieper

Updaten ist mMn. auch unnuetz. Mein persoenlicher Hassfavorit ist aber "Fred" fuer Thema.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

wenigstens stehe ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine da. 

Apropos "Sinn machen": Es is mir auch schon mal passiert, dass ich "Sinn machen wollte".  :Smile:  Dadurch wurde ich auf eine nette Seite verwiesen: 

http://www.schweikhardt.net/wider-die-sinnmacher.html

----------

## Roller

Ich bin da durchaus der gleichen Meinung. Allerdings würde ich es begrüßen nicht nur über das zu schreiben was man falsch macht, sondern auch noch dazuzuschreiben wie man es richtig macht. So können sich alle, die sich in einem der Punkte ertappt fühlen sich die richtige Version einprägen und achten in Zukunft (hoffentlich) auch darauf.

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> ...gibt's...

 

Depp! SCNR

Die deutsche Sprache erlaubt so etwas nur, wenn Buchstaben/Silben verschluckt werden  :Wink: 

Aber gewisse Minister glauben ja leider Sprache kann man per Gesetz erlassen, entsprechender Schaden wurde angerichtet.

Ich bin inzwischen ein Gegner der Lokalisierung, im Computerbereich ist diese einfach nicht zielfuehrend. Der Syntax und die Grammatik jeder Programmiersprache ist nicht nur Englisch, sondern auch alle Zeichen, Regeln und Begriffe sind auf die englische Sprache und das US-Tastaturlayout ausgelegt. Gleiches gilt bei allen Programmen und deren Tastenkuerzeln, und natuerlich bei allen Shellbefehlen.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir selbst eine US-Tastatur ins ThinkPad eingebaut und wuerde es nie bereuen, auf einmal weiss ich warum ";" hinter jeder Anweisung in C/C++ steht. Warum gerade der Slash zur Angabe von Dateistrukturen so praktisch ist, und was fuer ein Verbrechen der Backslash in Windows (uebrigens in jeder Sprache) darstellt. Warum ausgerechnet "Ctrl+Z" einen Sprung zurueck geht, und so geht es weiter.

Die ganzen Befehle einzugeben und das Programmieren geht viel leichter von der Hand, man muss sich lange nicht mehr so bescheuert verrenken!

Bei der GUI koennte man meinen es macht Sinn, schliesslich sind gerade diejenigen die sich mit Computern schwer tun selten wirklich gute Englischsprecher. Spaetestens wenn wieder etwas in der englischen Anleitung nicht zielfuehrend im lokalisierten Programm wird, gewoehnt man sich die Lokalisierung schnell ab. Gerade wenn diese nicht komplett ist, nicht nur weil es dann wirlich haesslich aussieht. Blender ist so ein Beispiel, die Lokalisierung wurde komplett eingestellt, weil es nur noch ein Chaos gab, gerade mit den Fachbegriffen im 3D-Bereich.

Und mal ehrlich, sollte einem die GUI nicht durchs Programm fuehren. Wozu ein Mensch bei gesundem Verstand eine lokalisierte Version eines Internetbrowsers braucht leuchtet mir jedenfalls nicht ein. Ganz besonders hasse ich jedoch die Programmierer, die tatsaechlich "deutsch" Programmieren d.h. Variablen "Deutsch" bennen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ja, in einer Finanz- und Verwaltungsanwendung ist eine deutsche Menuefuehrung wichtig, aber bitte zieht es dann auch durch!

Anderes Beispiel:

Schon mal einen Kinofilm wie "Bad Boys II" auf Englisch gesehen, falls JA, schaut in bloss nicht auf Deutsch an, Totalschaden! Aehnlich uebles Bild bei Scrubs, im Englischen 100000xmal witziger. Oder die Roman von Henning Mankel aus dem schwedischen, diese "Schweinepriester" haben das schwedische DU tatsaechlich durch das deutsche SIE ersetzt, dafuer gehoert der Uebersetzer...

Mein BWL Prof. ist uebrigens einer der die deutsche Sprache vernuenftig verteidigt, vor allem gegen Schoepfungen wie "Das macht Sinn!", oder "Dadurch entstehen Unkosten!". Ist quasi wie ein lebendes Exemplar einer gewissen Buches, welche durch SPON verbreitet wurde  :Wink: 

Gegen Begriffe wie "emerged" oder "gesynced" habe ich ehrlich gesagt nichts, es ist nicht gerade zweckfuehrend alles zu bekaempfen. Aber wenn ich beim Windows-Update sowas sehe "Ihr System wurde geupgradet!", kommt es mir wirklich hoch. Ich meine "Ich starte den Download" oder "Ich lade gerade die Sources hoch" ist wirklich in Ordnung, aber "Ich downloade gerade die Quelltexte" geht wirklich nicht.

Wenn ich deutsch Spreche, dann richtig. Ansonsten bemuehe ich mich um die Beibehaltung der englischen Fachsprache, und drucke Anleitungen wie das Gentoo-Handbook gleich nur auf englisch aus, sofern ich mit der Materie umgehen kann. Ein neues Buch ueber C/C++ gibts freilich auf deutsch, aber wo es geht, verwende ich auch Englisch.

Kann mir eigentlich jemand Sagen wie man "Impressum" vernuenftig ins Englische uebersetzt?

----------

## moe

Oh nein, nicht schon wieder so ein Thread, ähm sorry meinte Diskussionsfaden.

Packete, Standart und ähnliche Sachen gehen mir auch auf den Sack, aber dazu gabs wirklich schon zig Diskussionen hier, und ich glaube keine davon hat was gebracht. 

Denglisch dagegen ist hier meiner Meinung nach nicht fehl am Platz, wenn ich jemanden fragen will, ob sein Portage auf dem neuesten Stand ist, ist es wohl einfacher zu fragen ob er in letzter Zeit gesynct hat, als ob er in letzter Zeit einen 'emerge --sync' ausgeführt hat. Die Frage ob er vor kurzem synchronisiert hat, dürfte wohl am "deutschesten" sein, aber für Verwirrung sorgen.

Also Fazit: Wenn ein Artikel von Rechtschreibfehlern strotzt, dass mir die Augen bluten, lese ich ihn halt nicht. Wenns gerade noch erträglich ist und ich eh drauf antworten wollte, schreib ich vielleicht auch kurz was zu seinen Schlechtschreibfehlern. Aber ein eigener Thread dazu hat bisher noch nie was gebracht, selbst wenn er sticky wäre würds nix bringen, da ihn eh nur Leute lesen die der gleichen Meinung sind..

P.S. du hat kompelieren vergessen zu erwähnen   :Laughing: 

----------

## giga89

@hoschi:

leo.org ist dein englischer, französischer und auch spanischer Freund. Die Diskussionen sind auch recht interessant wie man hier sehen kann.  :Wink: 

Ich kann mich auch an einen Themenbeitrag erinnern, der dieses Sprachproblem ansprach. Er hat bis jetzt nichts gebracht und ein neuer Aufruf wird wohl auch im Nichts verhallen. Traurig aber wahr...  :Confused: 

----------

## jkoerner

Wenn mir zuviele offensichtliche "Deppenfehler" bei der Formulierung gemacht werden lese auch ich nicht weiter...

Aber bei diesem Hickhack mit der sog. Rechtschreibreform kann ich jungen Leuten viele Fehler einfach nicht übelnehmen, besonders das Auseinander- oder Zusammenschreiben.

Mal ehrlich, wer blickt denn da noch durch? Ich versuche mich wieder an das zu erinnern was ich vor langer Zeit als korrekt gelernt habe...

Auch das klappt nicht immer   :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> @hoschi:
> 
> leo.org ist dein englischer, französischer und auch spanischer Freund. Die Diskussionen sind auch recht interessant wie man hier sehen kann. 
> 
> Ich kann mich auch an einen Themenbeitrag erinnern, der dieses Sprachproblem ansprach. Er hat bis jetzt nichts gebracht und ein neuer Aufruf wird wohl auch im Nichts verhallen. Traurig aber wahr... 

 

Hast recht. Ich habe nicht erfasst, dass man da ja auch Fragen stellen kann   :Laughing: 

Ich denke wir haben in Deutschland mit dem "Impressum" einen echten Vorsprung vor der englischen Sprache, sehr praktischer Begriff  :Smile: 

I take "imprint".

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ...gibt's...
> 
> Depp! SCNR
> 
> Die deutsche Sprache erlaubt so etwas nur, wenn Buchstaben/Silben verschluckt werden 
> ...

 

"gibt's", aber auch "gibts" ist korrekt, und mit den verschluckten Buchstaben und Silben wäre ich vorsichtig. Der Apostroph muss eigentlich fast nie gesetzt werden. 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gegen Begriffe wie "emerged" oder "gesynced" habe ich ehrlich gesagt nichts, es ist nicht gerade zweckfuehrend alles zu bekaempfen. Aber wenn ich beim Windows-Update sowas sehe "Ihr System wurde geupgradet!", kommt es mir wirklich hoch. Ich meine "Ich starte den Download" oder "Ich lade gerade die Sources hoch" ist wirklich in Ordnung, aber "Ich downloade gerade die Quelltexte" geht wirklich nicht.
> 
> 

 

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht, was für dich der Unterschied zwischen gesynced und geupgradet ist? Beides ist denglisch.

Ich bin da durchaus der gleichen Meinung. Allerdings würde ich es begrüßen nicht nur über das zu schreiben was man falsch macht, sondern auch noch dazuzuschreiben wie man es richtig macht.

Das Nachsehen im Wörterbuch sollte ja kein Problem darstellen.

----------

## Roller

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Nachsehen im Wörterbuch sollte ja kein Problem darstellen.

 

Richtig. Aber zum Kritisieren gehören auch Verbesserungsvorschläge. Und wenn man schon über andere schimpft, dann kann man denen auch helfen es besser zu machen. Sonst hat der Thread keinen großartigen Wert ausser dass man sich hier aufregen kann. Und damit ist, glaube ich zumindest, niemandem geholfen.

----------

## Carlo

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> "gibt's", aber auch "gibts" ist korrekt

 

Wienerisch, Ösi-Deutsch oder Schlechtschreibreformdeutsch? gibts gibt's nicht.

----------

## think4urs11

Moinsens

Hauptsach' ihr kommt's jetz ned auffe Idee dass wir als Mod's vehrstärkt der Richtigschreib/non-denglish nachlaufen.

Und selbsternannte Wächter der guten deutschen Sprach' braucht's ah ned hier die mag nedmal wer inner Trollwiese  :Twisted Evil:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ernsthaft:

Sprache ist ein lebendes Objekt, war vor 1000 Jahren so und wird auch nächste Woche noch so sein. Vieles läßt sich mit englischen Begriffen kürzer/griffiger formulieren, darüber sind wir uns denke ich alle einig.

Die Beispiele gesynct/emerged/upgegraded/geupgraded sind Geschmackssache, manches (emerged) 'klingt' noch akzeptabel, anderes (geupgradet) einfach nur krank. Sinnvoll/gut sind beide nicht aber man neigt nunmal dazu gewisse Dinge gerne möglichst kurz auszudrücken statt einer korrekten Art und Weise ('ihr System wurde mit den neuesten verfügbaren Programmversionen bestückt'/'system upgegradet')

Oder anders gesagt - die schlimmsten Auswüchse regeln sich alleine schon dadurch von selbst ... wer ein Posting (jaa, einen Beitrag) nicht versteht aufgrund von SchlimmSprech wird tendentiell eher nicht antworten. Und wer nicht 'geholfen bekommt' wird sich früher oder später Gedanken machen.

Gegen Lokalisierung zu sein halte ich ehrlich gesagt für überheblich, aber das nur am Rande.

btw: 'das macht sinn' ist hier eine durchaus gängige Redewendung, mit sowas habe ich nun wirklich keine Bauchschmerzen.

und überhaupt wird doch bald eh alles besser wenn alle nur noch mit FF2 im Forum posten und die Rechtschreibkontrolle die schlimmsten Fehler ausbügelt. Ich plädiere für ein Plugin 'deutsche Grammatik'

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ernsthaft:
> 
> Sprache ist ein lebendes Objekt, war vor 1000 Jahren so und wird auch nächste Woche noch so sein.

 

Ernsthaft:

Sprache ist ein lebendes Objekt - und mache vergewaltigen es, wenn man sie läßt.

Und jetzt geh ich Gras ..äh futtern.

----------

## mrsteven

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Aber bei diesem Hickhack mit der sog. Rechtschreibreform kann ich jungen Leuten viele Fehler einfach nicht übelnehmen, besonders das Auseinander- oder Zusammenschreiben.

 

Quoted for truth (dass ich mit dieser englischen Formulierung wieder einige ärgere ist mir durchaus bewusst  :Twisted Evil: ).

Im Ernst, durch die Rechtschreibreform und ihre Reformen weiß ich selbst oft nicht, wie man manche Sachen schreibt.

Ich finde es aber überzogen, sich über solche Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen, solange der Sinn nicht entstellt wird. Nobody is perfect...  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich plädiere für ein Plugin 'deutsche Grammatik'

 

Sags nicht zu laut  :Very Happy: 

Für swodniW SM und deren perfektem Internetbetrachter (deutsches Wort für Internet?..) gibts sicher bald so ein Zusatz-Einbau-Stück-Software (deutsches Wort für Plugin?..) zum kaufen.

Bei den häufigen Änderungen in der deutschen Rechtschreibung sind die Benutzer geradezu gezwungen, ständig die neueste Ausgabe zu kaufen.

Und wieder hätten die eine neue Einnahmequelle aufgetan  :Wink: 

Aber zu dem Problem: Es gibt in der heutigen Zeit, wo Manager, Entwickler, Ingenieure usw. nur noch englisch sprechen, einfach oftmals keine nativen Ausdrücke, so dass man der Einfachheit halber die englischen adaptiert. Hört sich manchmal doof an aber jeder, der Ahnung von der Materie hat, versteht sofort um was es geht; nicht Eingeweihte hätten sicher auch Probleme, mit deutschen Begriffen etwas anzufangen.

Viele der (hier kritisierten) denglischen Begriffe sind im Übrigen von den "Standard"-Begriffen ins Deutsche abgeleitete Verben (gesynct, geupdatet, gemerged). So spart man sich die monotonen Formulierungen ein Update gemacht, einen Sync gemacht, ..., was einem ja schon in der Grundschule in den Aufsätzen angekreidet wird.

Wie ihr seht hab ich kein Problem damit (auch wenn es oftmals mein Ästhetikempfinden vergewaltigt  :Wink: )

Nur korrekturimmune Deutsch-Falschschreiber, welche einfach ihren Text tippen ohne ihn nochmal durch zu lesen, sollten freundlich auf ihr Problem aufmerksam gemacht werden.

Beste Grüße und gute Nacht

Franz

----------

## franzf

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Im Ernst, durch die Rechtschreibreform und ihre Reformen weiß ich selbst oft nicht, wie man manche Sachen schreibt.
> 
> Ich finde es aber überzogen, sich über solche Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen. Nobody is perfect... 

 

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sich betreffende Personen an irgendeine Version (meinetwegen auch ein Mix aus den Vergangenen) halten würden! Manche Formulierungen und Buchstabenverdreher/-weglasser/... führen oft zur Unlesbarkeit des Textes.

Und genau um das geht es hier doch, oder? Ich hab nämlich auch tierische Probleme damit, die aktuelle Rechtschreibung richtig anzuwenden (an zu wenden?...).

----------

## mrsteven

 *Quote:*   

> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn sich betreffende Personen an irgendeine Version (meinetwegen auch ein Mix aus den Vergangenen) halten würden!

 

Na ja, ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die Schaltfläche "Absenden" die reinste Mausefalle ist...  :Confused:  EDITH ist eine gute Freundin von mir, ich ruf' sie fast nach jedem Beitrag an... Und ja, Gerüchten zur Folge gibt es da ja diesen Vorschau-Knopf, aber den mag meine Maus nicht...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Manche Formulierungen und Buchstabenverdreher/-weglasser/... führen oft zur Unlesbarkeit des Textes.

 

Gut, es gibt extreme Ausnahmen, aber ein "vorraus" oder ein "Packet" ist zwar falsch, stört ehrlich gesagt auch mein ästhetisches Empfinden, trotzdem ist es die Aufregung eigentlich nicht wert...  :Smile: 

Problematisch ist es nur, wenn das jemand so liest und sich dann die falsche Schreibweise angewöhnt.

 *Quote:*   

> anzuwenden (an zu wenden?...).

 

Ok, ein bisschen Klugscheißerei muss sein: Ich glaube das schreibt man zusammen, da eigenständiger Begriff...

----------

## Vortex375

Sagen wir's mal so:

Bei manch gar zu exotischer Rechtschreibung läuft es mir auch mal kalt den Rücken runter. Außerdem finde ich, dass es guter Stil ist, wenn man versucht deutsche Wörter zu benutzen, wo diese passen und in einem Satz nicht fünfmal die Sprache wechselt. Guter Stil finde ich z.B. wenn man "heruntergeladen" schreibt, anstatt "gedownloadet" (Hallo Microsoft!  :Wink: ), allerdings fände ich "synchronisiert" anstatt "gesynct" nicht nur übertrieben sondern auch den Sinn verfälschend. "Synchronisieren" ist ein allgemeiner Begriff - "gesynct" dagegen ist in Gentoo-Kreisen im Prinzip ein inoffizieller Fachbegriff. Jeder weiß sofort, was damit gemeint ist und muss nicht erst überlegen "ähh... was meint der synchronisiert.. ähh.. ach so klar".

Ich versuche beim Schreiben auch darauf zu achten, dass ich Wörter die zusammen gehören auch zusammen schreibe aber ich denke doch nicht bei jedem Wort extra nach wie das jetzt geschrieben werden muss. Und was die "aus Faulheit benutzte Kleinschreibung aller Wörter" betrifft, so hab ich damit überhaupt kein Problem. Den Sinn der Groß- und Kleinschreibung habe ich sowieso nie begriffen, die Leserlichkeit erhöht es nicht wirklich und es ist wirklich _sehr_ umständlich jedes mal die Umschalttaste zu betätigen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wo allerdings die Plural-Apostrophe herkommen, verstehe ich nicht.

 

Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, aber um ehrlich zu sein finde ich's ziemlich lustig, vorallem wenn man sowas auf großen Aushängetafeln etc. zu Gesicht bekommt.  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich will ja nicht den Sprachpuristen raushängen lassen, aber ich sehe nicht ein, dass man ständig einen erschwerten Lesefluss, v.a. wegen den Deppenleerzeichen, akzeptieren muss.

 

Wie gesagt ich lege schon Wert auf guten Stil bei der Sprache, aber immerhin sind wir hier in einem Internetforum, da kann man es auch gut etwas lockerer sehen. Zumal derzeit sowieso keiner mehr genau sagen kann wie man richtig schreibt, was ja auch schon einige vor mir angemerkt haben.

----------

## musv

 *Roller wrote:*   

> Ich bin da durchaus der gleichen Meinung. Allerdings würde ich es begrüßen nicht nur über das zu schreiben was man falsch macht, sondern auch noch dazuzuschreiben wie man es richtig macht. So können sich alle, die sich in einem der Punkte ertappt fühlen sich die richtige Version einprägen und achten in Zukunft (hoffentlich) auch darauf.

 

-> Erweiterter Infinitiv mit "zu" -> Kommata setzen

"Allerdings würde ich es begrüßen, nicht nur über das zu schreiben, was man falsch macht, sondern auch noch dazuzuschreiben, wie man es richtig macht. So können sich alle, die sich in einem der Punkte ertappt fühlen, sich die richtige Version einprägen und achten in Zukunft (hoffentlich) auch darauf."

Bin mir jetzt aufgrund der Schlechtschreibreform nicht zu 100% sicher, aber so sollte es eigentlich richtig sein.

Und jetzt an dieser Stelle noch etwas Eigenwerbung, weil es grad so schön zum Thema paßt:

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~musv/index.php?cat=5&sub=3

Anmerkung zum Thread:

Es ist schon mal gut zu sehen, daß ich nicht der Einzige bin, dem hier fast das Kotzen kommt, wenn man sich manche Beiträge hier im Forum so ansieht (nicht (nur) auf den Inhalt bezogen). Ich würde vorschlagen, diesen Thread im Diskussionsforum auf "sticky" zu setzen, damit wir bei diversen zu erwartenden Beiträgen gleich darauf verweisen können.

Edit: Danke Stigmata für den Hinweis. Da ist wohl gerade ein afs-Volume von der Uni ausgefallen. Vorzeigeeffekt eben. Ich hoffe, daß die das in den nächsten Stunden / Tagen auf die Reihe wieder auf die Reihe kriegen.Last edited by musv on Mon Nov 06, 2006 2:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jkoerner

Beiträge wie dieser tauchen immer mal wieder auf und sind auch irgendwo schon auf "sticky" gesetzt.

Nur von Zeit zu Zeit muss man sich nach der Lektüre besonderer Stilblüten 'mal "auskotzen" und Trost bei Leidensgenossen suchen   :Wink: 

Nur finde auch ich, daß man seine geistigen Ergüsse vor der Veröffentlichung in einem Forum noch einmal Korrekturlesen sollte.

Soviel Zeit muss sein!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *musv wrote:*   

> Und jetzt an dieser Stelle noch etwas Eigenwerbung, weil es grad so schön zum Thema paßt:
> 
> http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~musv/index.php?cat=5&sub=3

 

Oehm... genau wolltest du uns denn zeigen?

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /~musv/index.php on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

Apache/2.0.52 (Red Hat) Server at www-user.tu-chemnitz.de Port 80
```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Richtig. Aber zum Kritisieren gehören auch Verbesserungsvorschläge. Und wenn man schon über andere schimpft, dann kann man denen auch helfen es besser zu machen. Sonst hat der Thread keinen großartigen Wert ausser dass man sich hier aufregen kann. Und damit ist, glaube ich zumindest, niemandem geholfen.

Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte schon jeder mitbringen und einfache Wörter, aber auch Regeln im Wörterbuch nachschlagen können. Desweiteren waren es nur einige Beispiele aus vielen, also kann ich unmöglich alle falschgeschriebenen Wörter korrigieren. Es gibt ja noch viele Klassiker, z.B. "Email" (Was wohl ein glasiger Schmelzüberzug mit dem E-Mail zu tun hat?). Mein Beitrag soll kein Deutschunterricht sein, denn da wäre das Posting wohl ziemlich lang, sondern es soll die Leute, die die o.g. Wörter ständig falsch schreiben, dazu verleiten, endlich mal etwas genauer auf ihre Rechtschreibung zu achten. 

"gibt's", aber auch "gibts" ist korrekt

Wienerisch, Ösi-Deutsch oder Schlechtschreibreformdeutsch? gibts gibt's nicht.

Zitat:

Duden, 23. Auflage, S.27 Abschnitt K14:

Bei umgangsprachlichen Verbindungen eines Verbs oder einer Konjunktion mit dem Pronomen "es" ist der Apostroph entbehrlich; er wird jedoch häufig verwendet. 

Wenn es falsch wäre, würde es wahrscheinlich nicht im Duden stehen. 

und überhaupt wird doch bald eh alles besser wenn alle nur noch mit FF2 im Forum posten und die Rechtschreibkontrolle die schlimmsten Fehler ausbügelt. Ich plädiere für ein Plugin 'deutsche Grammatik'

Wenn es so "gut", wie die OO/MS-Office-Rechtschreibprüfung ist, muss ich dankend ablehnen.  :Smile: 

Wie gesagt ich lege schon Wert auf guten Stil bei der Sprache, aber immerhin sind wir hier in einem Internetforum, da kann man es auch gut etwas lockerer sehen. Zumal derzeit sowieso keiner mehr genau sagen kann wie man richtig schreibt, was ja auch schon einige vor mir angemerkt haben.

Sorry, aber die Sache mit der sich ändernden Grammatik wird ständig als Standardausrede genommen, die Texte irgendwie zu verfassen. All die ständigen Änderungen sind oft nur geringfügige Änderungen und nicht jene, wie bei der großen Rechtschreibreform vor einigen Jahren.

----------

## Roller

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte schon jeder mitbringen und einfache Wörter, aber auch Regeln im Wörterbuch nachschlagen können. Desweiteren waren es nur einige Beispiele aus vielen, also kann ich unmöglich alle falschgeschriebenen Wörter korrigieren. Es gibt ja noch viele Klassiker, z.B. "Email" (Was wohl ein glasiger Schmelzüberzug mit dem E-Mail zu tun hat?). Mein Beitrag soll kein Deutschunterricht sein, denn da wäre das Posting wohl ziemlich lang, sondern es soll die Leute, die die o.g. Wörter ständig falsch schreiben, dazu verleiten, endlich mal etwas genauer auf ihre Rechtschreibung zu achten.
> 
> 

 

O.K., ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht irgendwelche Rechtschreibfehler, ich meinte z.B. das Denglisch. Wenn sich jemand darüber aufregt das ich gesynct schreibe, dann kann man mir doch auch sagen wie ich es besser machen kann. Denn mich persönlich stört das nicht.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

"Gesynct" habe ich in meinem ersten Beitrag angesprochen, aber es sollte ja kein Problem darstellen, wenn man bspw. statt "gescreenshottet" "einen Screenshot erstellt.." schreibt, aber das Umschreiben des Vorgangs ist den Denglischschreibern wohl meistens zu viel Arbeit.

----------

## tost

Solange der Leser noch ohne Probleme erkennen kann, was der Verfasser damit ausdrücken und einem mitteilen will halte ich es noch für in Ordnung.

Also ein Satz wie:

"Dann habe ich auch noch gesynct um einen aktuellen Portage-Tree zu bekommen"

Jeder versteht was damit gemeint sein soll, auch wenn es sich natürlich nicht sonderlich schön liest

----------

## papahuhn

Jetzt macht euch mal nicht in die Hohse...

----------

## franzf

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Jetzt macht euch mal nicht in die Hohse...

 

 :Laughing:  War die Provokation absichtlich?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Bei der GUI koennte man meinen es macht Sinn, 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mein BWL Prof. ist uebrigens einer der die deutsche Sprache vernuenftig verteidigt, vor allem gegen Schoepfungen wie "Das macht Sinn!", oder "Dadurch entstehen Unkosten!".

 der gemeine sprachkorinthenkacker ist imo die ärmlichste aller internetexistenzen, welche man landläufig antrifft  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man ein Projekt ins Leben rufen wie "Mehr Rechtschreibung im Internet" oder "Rettet die Deutsche Sprache -- auch bei Gentoo". Sachen wie Packete oder Standart tun einfach weh.

Und zwischen Korinthenkackerei und dem Kampf gegen den Niedergang der Deutschen Sprache herrscht immer noch ein gewaltiger Unterschied!

----------

## Carlo

 *franzf wrote:*   

> anzuwenden (an zu wenden?...).

 

Ich vermute mal, letzteres war nicht ernst gemeint....  Aber WIMRS (dt. Pendant zu IIRC  :Wink: ) sind wenigstens die sinnlosen Auseinanderschreibungen in der revisionierten Schlechtschreibreform zurückgenommen worden (oder beides ist erlaubt - so genau interessiert's mich auch nicht). Wäre auch reichlich daneben, wenn es anders wäre - bei einer Sprache, die so reich mit Komposita gesegnet ist, wie die deutsche.

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> ...] allerdings fände ich "synchronisiert" anstatt "gesynct" nicht nur übertrieben sondern auch den Sinn verfälschend.

 

Dem möchte ich widersprechen. "synchronisieren" paßt in der Wortbedeutung eins zu eins.

----------

## moe

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   ...] allerdings fände ich "synchronisiert" anstatt "gesynct" nicht nur übertrieben sondern auch den Sinn verfälschend. 
> 
> Dem möchte ich widersprechen. "synchronisieren" paßt in der Wortbedeutung eins zu eins.

 

Ohne Frage, dennoch glaube ich, dass die meisten hier bei "Synchronisieren" eher an einen Adressenabgleich zwischen PDA und Computer oder sonstwas denken, als an 'emerge --sync'..

----------

## papahuhn

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *papahuhn wrote:*   Jetzt macht euch mal nicht in die Hohse... 
> 
>  War die Provokation absichtlich?
> 
> 

 

Dass werden wir wohl nie erfahren...

----------

## mv

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   ...] allerdings fände ich "synchronisiert" anstatt "gesynct" nicht nur übertrieben sondern auch den Sinn verfälschend. 
> 
> Dem möchte ich widersprechen. "synchronisieren" paßt in der Wortbedeutung eins zu eins.

 

Jawohl! wenn es schon eine eins-zu-eins-Übersetzung gibt, hat man die auch zu nehmen! Schließlich will man ja vor allem verstanden werden.

Und jetzt entschuldigt mich, ich muss an meinem Festgut einer Scheibe eine neue Form verpassen und anschließend eine schlafende Aufgabe töten, einige Dateien weich verbinden, die Unterbrechernummer des Klangbausteins auf dem Mutterbrett mit einem Springer verändern, und dann das Zwischengesicht zu meinem Ver- und Entregler neu stiefeln.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Den Sinn der Groß- und Kleinschreibung habe ich sowieso nie begriffen, die Leserlichkeit erhöht es nicht wirklich.

 

nun das dachte ich früher auch. Aber zumindest die Leserlichkeit empfinde ich als etwas besser und flüssiger, wenn man Groß-/Kleinschreibung in den Texten verwendet.

Und außerdem kann die Groß-/Kleinschreibung auch helfen, die Aussage eines Satzes zu verstehen:

 *Quote:*   

> Der gefangene Floh.
> 
> Der Gefangene floh.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Sie ist gut zu Vögeln.
> 
> Sie ist gut zu vögeln.

 

Die gleichen Sätze, unterschiedliche Aussagen. Also ganz sinnlos scheint das ja nicht zu sein.  :Wink: 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, meld' ich mich auch mal kurz zu Wort:

Also erstmal, wie bereits angemerkt wurde, ist Sprache etwas, was ständigen Veränderungen unterworfen ist, daher ist es irgendwie nicht sehr sinnig zu versuchen diesen Prozess aufzuhalten. Das kann einfach nur scheitern. Außerdem ist es ja letztlich so, dass der Duden nur eine Fixierung dessen ist, was gerade aktuell ist und nicht selbst die Standards setzt.

Um zu "Packet", oder "Standart" zu kommen: Sich darüber aufzuregen erscheint mir besonders unnötig, da dies den Lesefluß wohl am allerwenigsten stört und zumal auch noch der natürlichen Aussprache entspricht. Außerdem könnte man auch damit argumerntieren, dass die ck-Schreibweise eine Verbundenheit zum Verb "packen" herstellt, welches ja logisch durchaus zu einem Pa(c)ket passt.

Was "Sinn machen" angeht, so ist dies m.E. bereits seit mindestens 15 Jahren eine im Deutschen gebräuchliche Floskel. Ob diese wirklich Sinn macht ist dabei nicht wirklich von Bedeutung, da es bei festen Floskeln einfach nicht mehr auf die einzelnen Wörter ankommt.

Unnötige Apostrohpen, Leerzeichen u.ä. sind mir meist auch ein Graus.

Die "ge-<engliches verb>-t" Problematik erscheint mir auch etwas zwiespältig. Eigentlich zeigt doch eine derartige Verwendung nur, dass das entsprechende Verb drauf und dran ist völlig als Lehnwort ins Deutsche integriert zu werden, und als deutsches Wort steht ihm das Recht zu ordentlich flektiert zu werden.  :Wink:  Hier stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wann ein Wort komplett ins Deutsche eingegangen ist, und bis wann es nur ein Englisches ist, welches man eben (evtl. mangels besserer Alternative, evtl. wegen Faulheit) verwendet.

Zur Groß- und Kleinschreibung: Das ist nicht so unwichtig, wie man vielleicht meinen mag. Es gibt - soweit ich weiß - Studien, die zeigen, dass der Lesefluß dadurch ernorm verbessert wird. Mir ist letztens auch aufgefallen, dass ich fürs Lesen eines englischen Textes mehr als doppelt so lange gebraucht habe, wie für einen deutschen Text, mit gleicher Seitenzahl (bei gleicher Schriftgöße natürlich). Sicherlich mag da auch die Tatsache miteinspielen, dass Englisch nicht mein Muttersprache ist und ich deshalb generell ein wenig länger brauche, um den Sinn zu erfassen, doch ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die überweigende Kleinschreibung im Englischen mich ebenfalls enorm ausgebremst hat.

Die Verwendung von technischen Hilfsmitteln zur Verbesserung der Schreibung halte ich übrigens nicht für eine so tolle Idee. Letzlich wird das nämlich nur darin resultieren, dass die Leute soch noch weniger Mühe geben und es noch schlimmer wird, auch wenn man davon dann eigentlich kaum mehr etwas mitbekommt.

Und zu guter Letzt noch etwas, um alles, was ich bisher geschrieben habe wieder auf den Kopf zu stellen:   :Very Happy:   Rechtschreibung ist prinzipiell sowieso egal. Sie ist lediglich in Schulen und für Ämter verpflichtend, sobald man jedoch aus der Schule raus ist, und nicht auf einem Amt arbeitet, ist es völlig egal, wie man etwas schreibt. Niemand wird ins Gefängniss gesteckt, oder mit Bußgeldern belegt, wenn er irgendetwas "anders" schreibt. Letztlich sollte man sich vielleicht darüber im Klaren sein, was Schrift eigentlich ist: Sie ist ein Mittel zur Kommunikation. Und solange der Kommunikationspartner mich versteht ist es egal, ob die Schreibung einem festgelegtend Standard entspricht.

----------

## slick

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Und außerdem kann die Groß-/Kleinschreibung auch helfen, die Aussage eines Satzes zu verstehen:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Der gefangene Floh.
> 
> Der Gefangene floh. 
> ...

 

Es sind zwar schöne Beispiele, allerdings wird man diese Sätze auch im täglichen Sprachgebrauch (also während eines Gespräches) nicht alleinstehend als Aussage machen. Man wird sie nur in einem gewissen Kontext erwähnen, indem dann die Bedeutung klar ist. Dann versteht man den Satz auch ohne die Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Oder würde jemand letzteren ohne weiteren Kommentar (korrekt "ausgesprochen") durch die S-Bahn brüllen?  :Wink:  (Ich meine tagsüber, nicht nach durchzechter Nacht  :Wink: ) Ich finde solche Beispiele teilweise weit hergeholt, denn einen der o.g. Sätze habe ich noch nie gehört oder gelesen, es sei denn es ging um diese als Beispiel.

Ich bin auch keine Rechtschreibleuchte. Naund!? Bin ich deswegen ein schlechter Mensch/Mod/Gentoouser? Wichtig ist doch das man den anderen versteht und die einen auch. Dabei ists mir egal ob der andere gerade synct, updatet oder emergt. Schlimmer finde ich die Posts die ich aufgrund der Rechtschreibung 5x lesen muss um zu verstehen warum es überhaupt geht. 

Das Thema hatten wir übrigens schon desöfteren, wird langweilig...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-145347.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-220901.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322405.html

Nachträgliche Bearbeitung: 

Ach und hier noch ein Platzierung in eigener Sache: Wer möchte kann ja zukünftig bei Beiträgen oder Platzierungen zum Thema Rechenmaschine, Ärger mit dem Datenabgleich oder dem Übersetzen von Quellregeln hier vorher nachschlagen: http://www.vds-ev.de/anglizismenindex/suche.php  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> [...]Schule raus ist, und nicht auf einem Amt arbeitet, ist es völlig egal, wie man etwas schreibt.

 

Aha, dir isst also föllig egahl op mann sich an die rechts schreibung halten tut oder nicht? Hauptsach dr andre verstait mi gschribsel?

Bei zwei kleinen Sätzen mag das ja kein Problem sein. Aber wenn dir jemand ein Problem schildern will und dir nur so mit falsch geschriebenen Wörtern um die Ohren haut, dann möchte ich mal sehen ob du nicht der erste bist welcher nach "Ordnung", "Durchlesen" und dergleichen schreit.

Meiner Meinung nach hat es auch etwas mit Respekt dem lesenden gegenüber zu tun ob man seinen Text kurz vor dem abschicken nochmals kurz überfliegt.

Mittlerweile rege ich mich über falsch geschriebenes nicht mehr auf sondern ignoriere es einfach. Ist der Text unverständlich, dann frage ich halt nochmals nach (sofern mich die Thematik interessiert) und weise auf das nicht vorhandene Deutsch im Text hin. Schafft derjenige es auch dann nicht mir das Problem zu schildern gibt es halt keine Hilfe.

Und zu den Wörtern wie "gesynct" möchte ich folgendes anmerken. Solange jemand das Wort "gesynct" im zusammenhang mit Gentoo verwendet finde ich das legitim. Denn ein Gentooler weiss in der Regel sofort was damit gemeint ist. Bei einer artfremden Distribution wie etwa Debian würde eine Aussage wie "Ich habe einen emerge --sync durchgeführt" genau so wenig bringen wie ein "Ich habe mein Portage gesynct". Schlicht und einfach deswegen, weil ein Debianer - welcher noch nie etwas mit Gentoo zu schaffen hatte - keine Ahnung hat was damit gemeint ist.

Es ist einfach so, dass Gruppierungen die sich mit einer spezifischen Thematik auseinandersetzen ganz automatisch eine eigene Sprache (Jargon) entwickeln. Schaut euch einmal die Finanzwelt an. Da gibt es Wörter wie Debitoren, Kreditoren oder Saldo. Hört sich für uns Deutsch an, stammt aber eigentlich aus dem Lateinischen/Italienischen. Da es die Finanzwelt aber schon etwas länger als Gentoo gibt, ist dieses Wort mittlerweile in unserem Wortschatz als Standard verankert.

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## mrsteven

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und zu den Wörtern wie "gesynct" möchte ich folgendes anmerken. Solange jemand das Wort "gesynct" im zusammenhang mit Gentoo verwendet finde ich das legitim. Denn ein Gentooler weiss in der Regel sofort was damit gemeint ist. Bei einer artfremden Distribution wie etwa Debian würde eine Aussage wie "Ich habe einen emerge --sync durchgeführt" genau so wenig bringen wie ein "Ich habe mein Portage gesynct". Schlicht und einfach deswegen, weil ein Debianer - welcher noch nie etwas mit Gentoo zu schaffen hatte - keine Ahnung hat was damit gemeint ist.

 

Es gibt auch den umgekehrten Fall, nämlich das Fachbegriffe krampfhaft eingedeutscht werden. Ich denke da gerade an bestimmte Programmmeldungen. Mir fällt gerade kein genaues Beispiel ein, aber manchmal muss ich schon überlegen, was eigentlich gemeint ist...

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist einfach so, dass Gruppierungen die sich mit einer spezifischen Thematik auseinandersetzen ganz automatisch eine eigene Sprache (Jargon) entwickeln. Schaut euch einmal die Finanzwelt an. Da gibt es Wörter wie Debitoren, Kreditoren oder Saldo. Hört sich für uns Deutsch an, stammt aber eigentlich aus dem Lateinischen/Italienischen. Da es die Finanzwelt aber schon etwas länger als Gentoo gibt, ist dieses Wort mittlerweile in unserem Wortschatz als Standard verankert.

 

Ach ja, Wirtschaftsdeutsch ist was schönes: "Lasst uns etwas Humankaptital freisetzen!"  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Es gibt auch den umgekehrten Fall, nämlich das Fachbegriffe krampfhaft eingedeutscht werden. Ich denke da gerade an bestimmte Programmmeldungen. Mir fällt gerade kein genaues Beispiel ein, aber manchmal muss ich schon überlegen, was eigentlich gemeint ist...

 

Also wenn mir jemand etwas von "krankhaft eingedeutschten Fachbegriffen" erzählt, muss ich immer an diesen Text denken:

 *Quote:*   

> Winzigweich-Systeme haben die Eigenart, öfter mal einen Krach zu verursachen. Dann müssen sie neu gestiefelt werden. Schläger verzichten auf ein graphisches Zwischengesicht und bevorzugen ein altes, Befehlslinien-Ausdeuter-ausgerichtetes Vielfachbeauftgabungs-Betriebssystemen namens Einheitlix, weil sie behaupten, sie wüßten schon, was sie tun.
> 
> Einheitlix hat den Vorteil, daß es auf verschiedenen Schätzern mit unterschiedlichen ZVEs läuft. Auch auf älteren Geräten hat es eine gute Vorführung. Einheitlix ist furchtbar umständlich zu bedienen, aber der Schläger kann damit alles machen, was er will. Zum Beispiel ganz schnell den Schätzer kaputt.
> 
> Für Leute, die mit ihrem Schätzer anspruchsvolle Aufgaben erledigen wollen, gibt es unter Fenster 95 das berühmte Büro fachmännisch 97. Dieses Erzeugnis besteht aus den neuesten Ausgaben der Weichwaren Wort, Übertreff, Kraftpunkt und Zugriff. Damit stehen dem Benutzer alle wichtigen Funktionen wie Wortveredelung, Ausbreitblatt, Präsentationsgrafik und Datenstützpunkt-Behandlung zur Verfügung. Viel billiger ist das Sternen-Büro von der Hamburger Firma Sternen-Abteilung, das es auch für Einheitlix gibt. Sehr beliebt sind auch der Sumpfblüden-Organiser und Schichtkäse-Ausdrück, daß für Tischplatten-Veröffentlichung gebraucht wird. Quelle

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   [...]Schule raus ist, und nicht auf einem Amt arbeitet, ist es völlig egal, wie man etwas schreibt. 
> 
> Aha, dir isst also föllig egahl op mann sich an die rechts schreibung halten tut oder nicht? Hauptsach dr andre verstait mi gschribsel?

 

Nein, ich habe nicht geschrieben "es ist mir egal", sondern "es ist egal"; das ist ein Unterschied.

Vorraussetzung ist und bleibt jedoch, dass der Text für das Gegenüber verständlich ist, und was dass angeht, so ist das, was du da geschrieben hast, bereits sehr grenzwertig und nicht mehr wirklich mit Kleinigkeiten wie "Packet" o.ä. zu vergleichen.  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Es ist NICHT egal!!!

Wie kann man nur so ignorant sein?! Es gibt einfach Regeln, an die man sich halten muß! Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen "Das Stück Landstraße ist gerade -- da kann man ja ohne Probleme 160 fahren, solange nichts passiert". Weil man ist ja nicht mehr in der Fahrschule.

Daß ein geschriebener Text lediglich vom Gegenüber verstanden werden muß und es ansonsten ja egal ist, ob man sich an die Rechtschreibung hält, oder nicht, ist einfach nur Blödsinn. Auch wenn man nicht auf einem Amt arbeitet, degradiert man sich selbst zum minderbemittelten Analphabeten, wenn man -- und das ist ja wohl das Schlimmste daran -- vorsätzlich bekannte Regeln (zumindest sollten die bekannt sein) mißachtet, weil man der Meinung ist, es wäre ja egal, wenn man aus der Schule draußen ist.

Aber wie gesagt: Ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.

----------

## l3u

Aktuelles Beispiel für Sinnentstellung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513934.html

"revdep-rebuild fragen"

Na, dann frag mal revdep-rebuild. Aber da dieses Script meines Wissens der verbalen Kommunikation nicht mächtig ist, sollte die Antwort auf sich warten lassen ... ;-)

----------

## papahuhn

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Weil man ist ja nicht mehr in der Fahrschule.

 

DENN man ist ja nicht mehr in der Fahrschule.

----------

## musv

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorraussetzung ist und bleibt jedoch...

 

Vorraussetzung ....

Aber mach dir nichts draus. Laut Google wissen noch ca. 1.380.000 andere Leute nicht, wie man das Wort richtig schreibt. 

http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=es-la&q=vorraussetzung&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Die ersten Einträge find ich besonders lustig und lassen einige Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität der sich vorstellenden Bildungsinstitute zu.

----------

## mrsteven

@STiGMaTa_ch: *g* Sehr schöner Text!  :Mr. Green: 

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Wie kann man nur so ignorant sein?! Es gibt einfach Regeln, an die man sich halten muß! Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen "Das Stück Landstraße ist gerade -- da kann man ja ohne Probleme 160 fahren, solange nichts passiert". Weil man ist ja nicht mehr in der Fahrschule.

 

Oh je, ganz schwacher Vergleich... Wer wird durch fehlerhafte Rechtschreibung gefährdet?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dein "muß" schreibt man übrigens jetzt mit Doppel-S... *und weg*  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Meiner Meinung nach hat es auch etwas mit Respekt dem lesenden gegenüber zu tun ob man seinen Text kurz vor dem abschicken nochmals kurz überfliegt. 

Vollkommen richtig, denn der Fragende will ja etwas von den Helfern, die ihre kostbare Freizeit opfern um zu helfen. Das ordentliche Schildern des Problems mit einer (halbwegs) vernünftigen Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise sollte doch das Mindeste sein, das der Fragende tun kann.

TheSmallOne hat Folgendes geschrieben:

Vorraussetzung ist und bleibt jedoch...

Echt schlimm. Da steht es sogar schon in der Überschrift meines Beitrages und nicht mal dann wird "Voraus" richtig geschrieben.

Aktuelles Beispiel für Sinnentstellung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513934.html

Bei einem so dahingerotzten Posting bin ich sicher nicht bereit zu helfen.

----------

## l3u

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> DENN man ist ja nicht mehr in der Fahrschule.

 

Wenn wir jetzt auch noch anfangen, über Ausdruck und Stil zu diskutieren, dann führt das zweifelsohne ins Uferlose.

@mrsteven: besseres Beispiel. Was würdest du dazu sagen, wenn ich dir eine Rechnung über 5800 € für Implantate schicken würde (da Privatleistung), in der 10 Rechtschreibfehler sind? Ich arbeite schließlich auf keinem Amt, und du weißt ja, was zu tun ist.

Zum Thema Doppel-S:

 *http://www.nasauber.de/impressum.php wrote:*   

> Von Rechtschreibung kann man seit der Schlechtschreibreform nicht mehr sprechen. Die Schlechtschreibreform ist das Letzte. Schwachsinn. Unnötig wie ein Kropf. Störend wie Hämmorhoiden. Entstellt das Schriftbild, behindert den Lesefluß, ist in sich nicht schlüssig, ersetzt unlogische alte Regeln mit neuen unlogischen Regeln. Ganz abgesehen davon, daß es ein forciertes Reform-Machwerk ist, das 16 Kultusminister den Deutschen aufoktroyiert haben, ohne sie zu fragen und gegen alle (sinnvollen) Einwände fast aller Schriftsteller- und Germanistenverbände.
> 
>  Das ist meine kurzgefaßte Meinung darüber. Aus tiefster Überzeugung verfasse ich alles, was ich von mir gebe, bei dem mir eine Wahl bleibt, in der richtigen Rechschreibung und nicht in der „Neuen“. Denn die Sprache gehört dem Volk und nicht der Kultusministerkonferenz.

 

Und jetzt bitte wieder auf denen rumhacken, die (vorsätzlich) weniger der Deutschen Sprache mächtig sind oder sein wollen, als ich ;-)

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Es gibt einfach Regeln, an die man sich halten muß! Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen "Das Stück Landstraße ist gerade -- da kann man ja ohne Probleme 160 fahren, solange nichts passiert". Weil man ist ja nicht mehr in der Fahrschule.

 

Da ich keinen Führerschein besitze ist das nicht unbedingt ein Thema, mit dem ich mich auskenne, aber soweit ich informiert bin, darf man so schnell fahren wie man will, wenn keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung ausgeschildert oder impliziert ist. Davon abgesehen ist das ein schlechtes Beispiel, da hier die Sicherheit auch vom Können des Fahrers abhängt. Ich kenne z.B. jemanden, der auch auf kurviger Strecke bei Schneeglätte im Dunkeln problemlos 160 km/h fährt. Der Typ hat sein Auto einfach unter Kontrolle, während ich bei anderen Leuten schon bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten Angst bekomme.

 *Quote:*   

> Daß ein geschriebener Text lediglich vom Gegenüber verstanden werden muß und es ansonsten ja egal ist, ob man sich an die Rechtschreibung hält, oder nicht, ist einfach nur Blödsinn.

 

Sehe ich nicht so. Schrift (wie Sprache auch) ist ein Kommunikationsmedium. Für eine Kommunikation gibt es einen Sender und einen Empfänger (oder auch mehrere), sowie eben den Code der Kommunikation. Und solange man seinem Gegenüber das mitteilen kann, was man ihm mitteilen möchte, ist die Kommunikation erfolgreich.

Die "offiziellen" Rechtschreibregeln stellen dabei lediglich eine Konvention dar, um sich auf einen Standard berufen zu können, wenn man mit Unbekannten kommunizieren will, da es reichlich kompliziert wäre jede Kommunikation mit dem Aushandeln der Schreibung zu beginnen.

----------

## hoschi

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   ...gibt's...
> 
> Depp! SCNR
> 
> Die deutsche Sprache erlaubt so etwas nur, wenn Buchstaben/Silben verschluckt werden 
> ...

 

Diese vorm der Schreibung ist meines wissens "extra" wegen den Deppen so erlaubt worden.

----------

## l3u

@TheSmallOne: Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder schreiben würde, wie es ihm gefällt?! Wenn ich mir sowas durchlese wie das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-514046.html dann läuft mir ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken!!!

Aber wahrscheinlich stehe ich wirklich ziemlich allein da mit meiner Ansicht.

Abgesehen davon darf man auf einer Landstraße 100 fahren. Und das muß nicht extra ausgeschildert sein.

----------

## hoschi

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Richtig. Aber zum Kritisieren gehören auch Verbesserungsvorschläge. Und wenn man schon über andere schimpft, dann kann man denen auch helfen es besser zu machen. Sonst hat der Thread keinen großartigen Wert ausser dass man sich hier aufregen kann. Und damit ist, glaube ich zumindest, niemandem geholfen.
> 
> Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte schon jeder mitbringen und einfache Wörter, aber auch Regeln im Wörterbuch nachschlagen können. Desweiteren waren es nur einige Beispiele aus vielen, also kann ich unmöglich alle falschgeschriebenen Wörter korrigieren. Es gibt ja noch viele Klassiker, z.B. "Email" (Was wohl ein glasiger Schmelzüberzug mit dem E-Mail zu tun hat?). Mein Beitrag soll kein Deutschunterricht sein, denn da wäre das Posting wohl ziemlich lang, sondern es soll die Leute, die die o.g. Wörter ständig falsch schreiben, dazu verleiten, endlich mal etwas genauer auf ihre Rechtschreibung zu achten. 
> ...

 

Nicht ganz zu unrecht gilt der Duden als das Instrument der Sprachvergewaltiger.

----------

## hoschi

 *Dr. Arbeitslos wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Bei der GUI koennte man meinen es macht Sinn, 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mein BWL Prof. ist uebrigens einer der die deutsche Sprache vernuenftig verteidigt, vor allem gegen Schoepfungen wie "Das macht Sinn!", oder "Dadurch entstehen Unkosten!". der gemeine sprachkorinthenkacker ist imo die ärmlichste aller internetexistenzen, welche man landläufig antrifft 

 

Dir koennte man einen Witz auch auf...

----------

## l3u

 *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   

> Mein Beitrag soll kein Deutschunterricht sein, denn da wäre das Posting wohl ziemlich lang

 

Wie wäre es mit einer Hitliste der häufigsten Rechtschreibfehler und deren Korrektur? Also sowas wie (kann man mit bbcode Tabellen erstellen?)

Packete --> Pakete

Standart --> Standard

usw.?

----------

## tost

Gibt´s bei uns häufig nach Deutscharbeiten

Wird dort als Stilblüten bezeichnet  :Wink: 

Da findet man dann sowas wie:

Sein Gesicht war voller Antlitz

Viele wurden umgebracht und sind gestorben 

etc..

Immer sehr amüsant

----------

## papahuhn

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *papahuhn wrote:*   DENN man ist ja nicht mehr in der Fahrschule. 
> 
> Wenn wir jetzt auch noch anfangen, über Ausdruck und Stil zu diskutieren, dann führt das zweifelsohne ins Uferlose.

 

Bei diesem Thema muss man mit sowas rechnen. Außerdem ist das keine Frage des Ausdrucks oder Stils; ein "weil" ist bei dieser Satzstellung schlichtweg falsch, falsch.

Ps: falsch

----------

## Tenobok

Die Diskussion um eingedeutschte Worte halte ich für etwas schwachsinnig (Das Wort "denglisch" halte ich im übrigen auch für ein Sprachverbrechen). Komischerweise beschwert sich niemand über Worte wie "alarmieren", "duellieren", "komponieren", "registrieren" oder "installieren", welche alle nicht der deutschen Sprache entstammen und irgendwann einmal eingedeutscht wurden. Die Liste solcher Wörter in unserer Sprache ließe sich ewig fortführen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist genau diese Flexibilität der deutschen Sprache das Schöne. 

Ich stimme jedoch zu, dass auch im Internet die Rechtschreibregeln gelten sollten. Ich habe mehrere Jahre im technischen Support gearbeitet und daher Worte wie "Standard" oder "Paket" Millionen mal falsch geschrieben gesehen. Irgendwann ist man sich selbst nicht mehr sicher, wie die Worte richtig geschrieben werden. 

P.S.: Alles voller Rechtschreibfeeler  :Wink: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Libby wrote:*   

> @TheSmallOne: Wo kämen wir hin, wenn jeder schreiben würde, wie es ihm gefällt?! Wenn ich mir sowas durchlese wie das hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-514046.html dann läuft mir ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken!!!

 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich diesen Post jetzt nicht soo schlimm.. da habe ich schon übleres gesehen. Davon abgesehen will ich kurz mal darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man nicht meine eigene Meinung, mit von mir geschilderten Tatsachen verwechseln sollte, wobei ich möglicherweise selbst nicht so klar deutlich gemacht habe, was was ist.

Ich selbst bin auch durchaus der Meinung, dass man sich an die Rechtschreibung halten sollte (mit kleineren Ausnahmen, s.u.), aber es ist nunmal Tatsache (ob es uns/jemandem gefällt, oder nicht), dass die Rechtschreibung lediglich eine mehr oder weniger willkürliche Konvention ist, die nicht eingehalten werden muß. Man kann jemanden, der sie nicht befolgt, verspotten, sich über ihn aufregen oder ihn ignorieren, aber man kann ihn weder zur korrekten Schreibung zwingen, noch ihn bestrafen.

 *Quote:*   

> Abgesehen davon darf man auf einer Landstraße 100 fahren. Und das muß nicht extra ausgeschildert sein.

 

Wie gesagt: Keine Ahnung. Ich war halt der Ansicht ohne Beschilderung darf man so schnell wie man will, aber ich bin sowieso Führerschein-Verweigerer.

Achja, zu oben: Unter "kleinere Ausnahmen" verstehe ich so Sachen, die den Lesefluß nicht stören, meist also das Einfügen von zusätzlichen oder Abändern einzelner Buchstaben, wie eben bei "Packet", "vorraus", "Standart", ggfl. auch "nähmlich" und bestimmte Tippfehler, wie "nciht". Das sind einfach Peanuts, die stören kaum, weil man sowieso drüber hinweg ließt. Wenn die "Änderungen" dann noch mehr Sinn machen, als die eigentliche Regel ist es m.E. erst recht nicht nötig sich lange dran aufzuhalten. (Achja, Leerzeichen und Apostrophe sind keine Buchstaben  :Wink: )

----------

## mrsteven

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *http://www.nasauber.de/impressum.php wrote:*   Von Rechtschreibung kann man seit der Schlechtschreibreform nicht mehr sprechen. Die Schlechtschreibreform ist das Letzte. Schwachsinn. Unnötig wie ein Kropf. Störend wie Hämmorhoiden. Entstellt das Schriftbild, behindert den Lesefluß, ist in sich nicht schlüssig, ersetzt unlogische alte Regeln mit neuen unlogischen Regeln. Ganz abgesehen davon, daß es ein forciertes Reform-Machwerk ist, das 16 Kultusminister den Deutschen aufoktroyiert haben, ohne sie zu fragen und gegen alle (sinnvollen) Einwände fast aller Schriftsteller- und Germanistenverbände.
> 
>  Das ist meine kurzgefaßte Meinung darüber. Aus tiefster Überzeugung verfasse ich alles, was ich von mir gebe, bei dem mir eine Wahl bleibt, in der richtigen Rechschreibung und nicht in der „Neuen“. Denn die Sprache gehört dem Volk und nicht der Kultusministerkonferenz. 
> 
> Und jetzt bitte wieder auf denen rumhacken, die (vorsätzlich) weniger der Deutschen Sprache mächtig sind oder sein wollen, als ich 

 

Ich bin auch kein Freund der Rechtschreibreformen (die Reform der Reform war besonders peinlich  :Rolling Eyes: ), einfach weil es verwirrend ist, ständig neue Regeln lernen zu müssen. Hätte man das von Anfang an richtig gemacht, wäre es in Ordnung gewesen, aber so braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn es gerade bei der Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung große Probleme gibt.

Jemand hatte hier im Forum mal eine Signatur folgender Art:

 *Quote:*   

> Vermeintliche Rechtschreibfehler sind nur eine Auswirkung einer individuellen Rechtschreibreform

 

Da ist etwas wahres dran, schließlich schreibst du selber nicht nach den offiziellen Regeln. Wie gesagt, ich habe kein Problem damit, solange ich es lesen und verstehen kann...  :Wink: 

In diesem Sinne: "Wer einen Fehler findet, darf ihn behalten..."

----------

## Finswimmer

So nun auch ich.

Unabhängig von allem, finde ich, dass ein Poster gewisse Regeln einhalten sollte (bzw. es versuchen sollte):

Groß/Kleinschreibung

Formatierung (Code gehört in [ Code ] Tags)

Höflichkeit (Danke, Bitte, usw)

Rechtschreibung

Das bedeutet für mich, dass jeder seinen Post nochmal durchliest, und schaut, ob Fehler drin sind.

Für mich ist es dabei unerheblich, ob die Fehler einfach nur störend sind (Groß/Kleinschreibung) oder schlichtweg falsch (also richtige Fehler im Wort), wenn dann auch noch der Sinn der Frage/Antwort verfälscht wird, ist es mit dem Spaß im Forum schnell vorbei.

Außerdem ist die Art, in der man schreibt, zumindest bei vielen, die einzige Möglichkeit, sich ein Bild über dan Anderen zu machen. Und wer will da schon als unhöflicher ungebildeter Dummschwätzer, oder als egoistischer, alle Regeln (s.o) ignorierender Mitmensch anerkannt werden.

So. Das war was von meiner Seite.

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *Gentoo Reptile wrote:*   Mein Beitrag soll kein Deutschunterricht sein, denn da wäre das Posting wohl ziemlich lang 
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer Hitliste der häufigsten Rechtschreibfehler und deren Korrektur? Also sowas wie (kann man mit bbcode Tabellen erstellen?)
> 
> Packete --> Pakete
> ...

 

www.seitseid.de

www.seidseit.de

Ich finde das Konzept fuer jeden dieser "Nervfehler" eine Website zu erstellen lustig und recht effektiv  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Knieper

Jungs, ich bin stolz auf Euch. So ein langes Thema und noch keiner hat "zumindestens" geschrieben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle mal auf FF2.0 hinweisen, welches eine eingebaute Rechtschreibprüfung hat.

Um es auf Deutsch umzuschalten: 

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3079/ Deutsch & Österreich

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3049/ Schweiz

Installieren, dann in der Textbox im Kontextmenü als Sprache Deutsch auswählen.

Tobi

----------

## l3u

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Bei diesem Thema muss man mit sowas rechnen. Außerdem ist das keine Frage des Ausdrucks oder Stils; ein "weil" ist bei dieser Satzstellung schlichtweg falsch, falsch.

 

Ich hab ja nie behauptet, daß ich perfekt bin ;-) Der Fehler war wohl bei mir dialektbedingt. Aber abgesehen davon mußt du doch zumindest zugeben, daß ein Forumspost kein Deutschaufsatz ist (was natürlich die Schmach dieses peinlichen Fehlers nicht schmälern soll!), und die Sache mit denn und weil in einer anderen Liga spielt, als https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-514046.html ;-)

Abgesehen davon bin ich stark für www.packete.de , www.standart.de , etc.!

----------

## Fauli

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Abgesehen davon darf man auf einer Landstraße 100 fahren. Und das muß nicht extra ausgeschildert sein. 
> 
> Wie gesagt: Keine Ahnung. Ich war halt der Ansicht ohne Beschilderung darf man so schnell wie man will, aber ich bin sowieso Führerschein-Verweigerer.

 

Genauer gesagt:  :Wink: 

 *StVO § 3 wrote:*   

> Diese Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung gilt nicht auf Autobahnen (Zeichen 330) sowie auf anderen Straßen mit Fahrbahnen für eine Richtung, die durch Mittelstreifen oder sonstige bauliche Einrichtungen getrennt sind. Sie gilt ferner nicht auf Straßen, die mindestens zwei durch Fahrstreifenbegrenzung (Zeichen 295) oder durch Leitlinien (Zeichen 340) markierte Fahrstreifen für jede Richtung haben.

 

Aber zurück zum Thema:

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Achja, zu oben: Unter "kleinere Ausnahmen" verstehe ich so Sachen, die den Lesefluß nicht stören, meist also das Einfügen von zusätzlichen oder Abändern einzelner Buchstaben, wie eben bei "Packet", "vorraus", "Standart", ggfl. auch "nähmlich" und bestimmte Tippfehler, wie "nciht". Das sind einfach Peanuts, die stören kaum, weil man sowieso drüber hinweg ließt.

 

Also mich stört das schon und ich kann auch nicht einfach darüber hinweglesen. Tippfehler können mal vorkommen, aber ein so gehäuftes Vorkommen von ausgelassenen, zusätzlichen und verdrehten Buchstaben, wie man es in manchen Beiträgen antrifft, zeugt doch von einer gewissen Oberflächlichkeit oder Schlampigkeit. Oder soll es einfach nur lässig aussehen?  :Cool:  Hinweis: Es gibt in dem Antwortformular in diesem Forum auch einen Button (eine Schaltfläche) "Vorschau". So viel Zeit sollte schon sein, dass man seinen Beitrag vor dem Absenden nochmal durchliest.

BTW: Was noch gar nicht angesprochen wurde und den Lesefluss IMHO noch mehr stört, sind die englischen Akronyme, wie AFAIK, IIRC, OTOH oder HTH.

In diesem Sinne: TTYL

*SCNR*

----------

## l3u

Was auch immer diese Buchstabenkombinationen heißen sollen ...

----------

## psyqil

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Was auch immer diese Buchstabenkombinationen heißen sollen ...

 

```
emerge wtf

# wtf wtf

WTF: {what,when,where,who,why} the fuck
```

----------

## Earthwings

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Was auch immer diese Buchstabenkombinationen heißen sollen ... 
> 
> ```
> emerge wtf
> 
> ...

 

afaik gings' jam ehr um den lesefluss der gestöhrt wird  und da gehöhrt das nachschlagen in wtf auh dazu naja wird eh mla zeit den thread hier zu dupen hamma ja scho a pa' ma' g'habt.[/quote][/code][/bbcode]

----------

## hoschi

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Libby wrote:*   Was auch immer diese Buchstabenkombinationen heißen sollen ... 
> 
> ```
> emerge wtf
> 
> ...

 

Kann das auch Smilies uebersetzen?

OMGONOZ! LOLERSKATES! ROFLCOPTER! BOFH! Ahahahhah...

----------

## l3u

Es geht alles den Bach runter.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Abgesehen davon bin ich stark für www.packete.de , www.standart.de , etc.!

Zumindest für Standard gibt es etwas  :Smile:  http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/

----------

## Louisdor

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Im Ernst, durch die Rechtschreibreform und ihre Reformen weiß ich selbst oft nicht, wie man manche Sachen schreibt.

 

Ich denke mal nicht, dass es dem Ersteller des Leitartikels dieser Diskussion darum ging, ob jemand nach neuer oder alter Rechtschreibung schreibt!?

Hier geht es einfach darum, dass es zu viele gibt, die nicht wirklich vernünftig Deutsch schreiben können!

Zum Beispiel das Wort "Packete" ist nach beiden Rechtschreiberegelversionen falsch!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Aktuelles Beispiel für Sinnentstellung: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513934.html
> 
> "revdep-rebuild fragen"
> 
> Na, dann frag mal revdep-rebuild. Aber da dieses Script meines Wissens der verbalen Kommunikation nicht mächtig ist, sollte die Antwort auf sich warten lassen ... 

 

Dann ist die oft gegebene Antwort zu Fragen hier im Forum: "Google ist Dein Freund!" aber auch nicht viel besser ...  :Wink: 

(Das fiel mir gerade so ein.)

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Zum Beispiel das Wort "Packete" ist nach beiden Rechtschreiberegelversionen falsch! 

 

Das hat ja auch (hoffentlich) niemand bestritten.

Aber dieser Fehler  ist bei weitem nicht so störend, wie es behauptet wird. Jemand, der es ließt, weiß trotzdem was gemeint ist. Zudem wäre diese Schreibweise weitaus logischer.

----------

## Earthwings

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Jemand, der es ließt, weiß trotzdem was gemeint ist.

 

Da das ja ein Besserwisser-Thread ist: Es heißt liest. Sorry, konnte ich jetzt nicht lasen.

----------

## misterjack

Wörter wie Standart, Packet regen mich ebenfalls auf, weil diese Falschschreibungen mittlerweile zu einem Volkssport geworden sind. Genauso wie Plenken, Deppenapostrophe und Deppenleerzeichen. Wie gesagt, wenn jeder die Vorschaufunktion benutzen würde und seinen Beitrag nochmal durchlesen würde, gäbe es nicht soviel Verstümmelung der deutschen Sprache. Wäre doch schade, wenn irgendwann die gute deutsche Sprache durch Sprachdrift einen Sprachtod erleiden würde.

PS: Fehler macht jeder, aber andauernd dieselben nervt.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Wörter wie Standart, Packet regen mich ebenfalls auf, weil diese Falschschreibungen mittlerweile zu einem Volkssport geworden sind.

 

Nunja, das bedeutet ja dann, dass die Wörter irgendwann auch so in den Duden aufgenommen werden müssen.

 *Quote:*   

> Genauso wie Plenken, Deppenapostrophe und Deppenleerzeichen.

 

Das nervt am meisten.

Wobei es m.E. auch am wenigsten Sinn ergibt, weil man unnötige Tastenanschläge hat, allein für so einen Apostroph muß man ja zwei Tasten betätigen. Es sei denn man verwendet einen Accent... die Leute, die das machen, sind ja noch schlimmer.

 *Quote:*   

> Wäre doch schade, wenn irgendwann die gute deutsche Sprache durch Sprachdrift einen Sprachtod erleiden würde.

 

Da geht es um die Sprache, und entsprechend hat das hat mit der Rechtschreibung nun absolut nichts mehr zu tun.

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Fehler macht jeder, aber andauernd dieselben nervt.

 

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die Leute diese Fehler einfach nicht als Fehler sehen, evtl. auch weil es einfach logischer ist. Die Schreibung "Standart" zum Beispiel entspricht eher der Aussprache, da man am Ende des Wortes ganz eindeutig ein hartes T hört und kein weiches D, ebenso wie "nähmlich"   :Confused:  oder "vorraus" besser zur eigentlichen Aussprache passen.

Jemand, der solche Fehler macht, weil er sie nicht als Fehler sieht, der wird auch bei einem erneuten Durchlesen des Textes diese nicht korrigieren. Und dass eine automatische Rechtschreibprüfung das Problem nur verdeckt, anstatt es zu lösen habe ich auch bereits geschrieben.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das alles aussprecht.

Aber ich spreche Stanard nicht mit einem T, sondern mit einem D am Ende.

Genauso sieht es bei "nämlich" aus. Ich sage nie näääämlich, sondern eher nämmlich

(Ist jetzt nur so überzogen geschrieben, damit ihr wisst, was ich meine)

Leider ist es wirklich so, dass viele Wörter falsch/umgangssprachlich ausgesprochen werden.

Diese werden dann von Vielen, die die Rechtschreibung nicht 100%ig können, nach dem Klang geschrieben.

Also eher ein Teufelskreis.

Ich denke, wenn wir uns alle ein bisschen bemühen, klappt das alles wieder  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die Leute diese Fehler einfach nicht als Fehler sehen, evtl. auch weil es einfach logischer ist. Die Schreibung "Standart" zum Beispiel entspricht eher der Aussprache, da man am Ende des Wortes ganz eindeutig ein hartes T hört und kein weiches D, ebenso wie "nähmlich"   oder "vorraus" besser zur eigentlichen Aussprache passen.
> 
> Jemand, der solche Fehler macht, weil er sie nicht als Fehler sieht, der wird auch bei einem erneuten Durchlesen des Textes diese nicht korrigieren. Und dass eine automatische Rechtschreibprüfung das Problem nur verdeckt, anstatt es zu lösen habe ich auch bereits geschrieben.

 

Beispiel voraus - das wird definitiv zusammenhängender gesprochen als z.b. "Hin- und Herrennen"

standard - Wenn man hochdeutsch spricht, dann definitiv mit weichen D am Ende. 

Bei nämlich durch den langgezogenen Vokal gleich auf ein h zu schließen enbehrt auch jeder Grundlage. Dann müsste man Bär, dämlich, er etc auch mit h schreiben.  Ziemlich fehlgeleitete Logik  :Smile:  Allgemein ist es doch eher der Fall, das vor Doppelkonsonanten Vokale kurz ausgesprochen werden und vor einzelnen lang. Das h dient eher der Ästhetik, z.b. würde Ausname einfach nur blöd aussehen und evtl. Verwechslungen mit Name hervorrufen.

Wo wir ebenfalls beim Paket werden, nehmen wir doch mal ein Wort mit "cket", z.b. Ticket. Würde man Paket ebenfalls Packet schreiben, müsste man es ganz anders aussprechen. Da Paket aber abgesehen von dem "t" am Ende wie im Französischen (paquet, übrigens auch die Herkunft des Wortes) ausgesprochen wird, ist Paket die einzige richtige Schreibweise.

Wenn wir schon die Aussprache zu Rate ziehen, dann sollten wir beim einheitlichen Standard Hochdeutsch bleiben und nicht mit Dialekten anfangen.

---

Gegen Begriffe wie "gesynct" hab ich persönlich nichts, das zählt zu Fachjargon. Wenn einer zu mir sagt, er hätte sein Auto von Euro 2 auf D3 "geupgradet" würde ich ihn auch den Vogel zeigen. Im Computerbereich gehört es ebenfalls zum Fachjargon.

----------

## Carlo

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Um zu "Packet", oder "Standart" zu kommen: Sich darüber aufzuregen erscheint mir besonders unnötig, da dies den Lesefluß wohl am allerwenigsten stört und zumal auch noch der natürlichen Aussprache entspricht.

 

Weder noch. Aufregen wäre zuviel des Guten. Trotzdem kriege ich jedesmal einen Krampf in der Magengegend, d.h. es stört mich massiv im Lesefluß. Und was die Aussprache angeht: Eben nicht! Die Betonung der o.g. Wörter wäre (in der fehlgeschriebenen Form) eine völlig andere.

----------

## l3u

@Louisdor: Mit "Google ist dein Freund" ist genau das gemeint. Aber "revdep-rebuild fragen" soll ja wohl nicht die Tätigkeit beschreiben, eine Frage an revdep-rebuild zu stellen, sondern vielmehr die Absicht eine Frage über revdep-rebuild im Forum loszuwerden.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Zudem wäre diese Schreibweise weitaus logischer

 

AAAHHH!!! Warum um Himmels Willen soll das logischer sein?! Weil es das Verb "packen" gibt? Woher willst du wissen, daß das Paket was mit dem Verb packen zu tun hat? "Stengel" (nach der neuen Schlechtschreibung sinnfreierweise mit "ä" geschrieben) hat auch nichts mit "Stange" zu tun, genausowenig wie "Friedhof" was mit "Frieden" zu tun hat!

Wenn jeder so schreiben würde, wie er es für "sinnvoller" hält, dann wäre die ganze Schriftsprache binnen kürzester Zeit zum Teufel!

Außerdem stören mich solche Fehler ebenfalls massiv! Und wenn mir einer kommt von wegen Aussprache: Was soll da ein Franzose sagen?! Oder mal ein ganz einfaches Beispiel: Nehmen wir mal das Wort "Fuchs". "Fuggs", "Fux", "Fucks" oder "Fuks" würde man ebenfalls so aussprechen. Und? Ist das ein Grund dafür, es so zu schreiben?

Was mir aber ungleich mehr auf den Geist geht, sind Leerzeichen in Komposita. Das ist die pure Veramerikanisierung. Muß das denn sein?! Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die Vorschaufunktion da viel helfen würde. Denn vom vorher anschauen kann der Autor auch nicht besser Deutsch.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Um zu "Packet", oder "Standart" zu kommen: Sich darüber aufzuregen erscheint mir besonders unnötig, da dies den Lesefluß wohl am allerwenigsten stört und zumal auch noch der natürlichen Aussprache entspricht.

Ich habe noch nie jemanden gehört, der bei "Paket" das "a" anstatt des "e"s betont. Bei "ck" würde es nämlich so sein, dass das "a" und das "e" kurz ausgesprochen würde. 

"Standard" mit einem harten "t" am Schluss auszusprechen, ist ja eigentlich richtig anstrengend. Ich finde es schon seltsam, dass viele die dümmsten Englischregeln ins Deutsche adaptieren, aber das Wort "Standard", das im Englischen ebenfalls mit "d" am Schluss geschrieben wird, wird ständig falsch geschrieben.

----------

## Earthwings

Ist es nicht eher so, dass die Schrift die Sprache abbildet und nicht umgekehrt? Man sollte nicht versuchen, eine 1:1 Abbildung zwischen beidem herzustellen. Wenn man mal ins Phonem- bzw. Aussprachelexikon eines Spracherkenners schaut, wird man feststellen, dass der Großteil aller Worte ganz anders gesprochen als geschrieben wird. Unter anderem auch "Standard", was auch "t" hinten gesprochen wird. Ähnlich wie die Homophone "wird" und "Wirt".

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Beispiel voraus - das wird definitiv zusammenhängender gesprochen als z.b. "Hin- und Herrennen"

 

Es ist vielleicht zusammenhängender, aber es wird weder "vor-aus", noch "vo-raus" gesprochen, sondern schon so, dass man zwei Rs produziert. Eigentlich wird es genauso gesprochen, wie z.B. ""Vorrang" oder "Vorrat", wobei letzteres schon eine etwas größere Pause zwischendrin aufweist.

 *Quote:*   

> standard - Wenn man hochdeutsch spricht, dann definitiv mit weichen D am Ende.

 

Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn ich wirklich versuche ein D zu sprechen, dann ist das nicht nur ein unheimlicher Krampf, sondern klingt auch absolut unnatürlich.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei nämlich durch den langgezogenen Vokal gleich auf ein h zu schließen enbehrt auch jeder Grundlage.

 

Findest du? Wenn es wirklich jeder Logik entbehrte, wieso muß man es den Kindern in der Grundschule dann extra einbläuen und sogar noch extra eine Eselsbrücke dafür erfinden? Ich denke diese Tatsache ist Grund genug dafür anzunehmen, dass eine Schreibweise mit H natürlicher wäre.

 *Quote:*   

> Wo wir ebenfalls beim Paket werden, nehmen wir doch mal ein Wort mit "cket", z.b. Ticket. Würde man Paket ebenfalls Packet schreiben, müsste man es ganz anders aussprechen. Da Paket aber abgesehen von dem "t" am Ende wie im Französischen (paquet, übrigens auch die Herkunft des Wortes) ausgesprochen wird, ist Paket die einzige richtige Schreibweise.

  *Libby wrote:*   

> AAAHHH!!! Warum um Himmels Willen soll das logischer sein?! Weil es das Verb "packen" gibt? Woher willst du wissen, daß das Paket was mit dem Verb packen zu tun hat? "Stengel" (nach der neuen Schlechtschreibung sinnfreierweise mit "ä" geschrieben) hat auch nichts mit "Stange" zu tun, genausowenig wie "Friedhof" was mit "Frieden" zu tun hat!

 

Auch wenn das Wort "Paket" eigentlich aus dem Französischen kommt, so ist ein Sinnzusammenhang zum Wort "packen" ja wohl nicht zu verleugnen. Ein Paket ist etwas, was vorher ein/verpackt wurde. Ohne den Vorgang des Verpackens gibt es auch kein Paket.

Was die Aussprache angeht: Eigentlich spricht sich ein CK doch genauso wie ein K. Und für Veränderungen bei den umgebenden Vokalen gibt es doch sowieso keine festen Regeln, oder?

Wobei das mit der Ausprache sowieso so eine Sache ist. In vielen Fällen ist es ja doch so, dass identische oder ähnliche Buchstabenkombinationen trotzdem völlig unterschiedlich gesprochen werden. Da haben es z.B. die Asiaten wesentlich leichter: Da ist es in vielen Sprachen so, dass eine viel engere Bindung von Aussprache und schriftlicher Repräsentation besteht. Eine bestimmte Zeichenfolge wird fast immer auch gleich gesprochen. Muß für diese Leute bestimmt schwierig sein eine Sprache wie Deutsch oder Englisch zu lernen, bei der die Aussprache so häufig anders ist.

BTW, "Friedhof" hat nichts mit Frieden zu tun? Ich dachte der Name käme daher, dass es ein "befriedetes" Grundstück ist; und das Wort kommt ja wohl von Friede...   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn wir schon die Aussprache zu Rate ziehen, dann sollten wir beim einheitlichen Standard Hochdeutsch bleiben und nicht mit Dialekten anfangen.

 

Das auf alle Fälle. Wobei: Gibt es nicht auch für Dialekte Regelungen bezüglich der Rechtschreibung? Ich kann mir zumindest nur schwer vorstellen, dass es möglich ist so Dinge wie "Asterix auf <Dialekt X>" herauszubringen, wenn man da keine einheitliche Schreibung sicherstellen kann.

----------

## Carlo

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   standard - Wenn man hochdeutsch spricht, dann definitiv mit weichen D am Ende. 
> 
> Sehe ich nicht so. Wenn ich wirklich versuche ein D zu sprechen, dann ist das nicht nur ein unheimlicher Krampf, sondern klingt auch absolut unnatürlich.

 

On dei Te so weisch isch, kommsch du nich aus oner Hochdoitsch spresch'nden Eck'.

Standard vs. Standart ist bzw. wäre die unterschiedliche Betonung, die auch in der Härte des endenden DT-Lauts zum Ausdruck kommt.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Auch wenn das Wort "Paket" eigentlich aus dem Französischen kommt, so ist ein Sinnzusammenhang zum Wort "packen" ja wohl nicht zu verleugnen. Ein Paket ist etwas, was vorher ein/verpackt wurde. Ohne den Vorgang des Verpackens gibt es auch kein Paket.

 

Und ohne Paket kein packen. Also vielleicht doch lieber packen nur mit einem k?! Deine Argumentation ist unsinnig.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Eigentlich spricht sich ein CK doch genauso wie ein K.

 

Dann sprichst du zumindest kein Hochdeutsch.

----------

## misterjack

@TheSmallOne

Zu deinen Ausführungen: Nimm bitte Nachhilfeunterricht in Hochdeutsch auf einer Sprachschule. Ich enthalte mich weiterer Diskussion über Aussprache und darauffolgende Rückschlüsse auf das Schriftbild, da du offensichtlich kein Hochdeutsch beherrschst. Ich bin Sachse, aber kann es trotzde

 *carlo wrote:*   

> kommsch du nich aus oner Hochdoitsch spresch'nden Eck'.

 

Tut nichts zur Sache, ich bin Sachse, kann aber trotzdem Hochdeutsch  :Very Happy: 

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich bin kein Sprachexperte, aber die Kunst des Hochdeutsch gehört meines Erachtens zu einer guten Allgemeinbildung, genauo wie eine überwiegend fehlerfreie Rechtschreibung sei es nach alter oder neuer Reform. Als Muttersprachler die Sprache zu beherrschen sollte nicht zuviel verlangt sein. Mein letzter Kommentar zu dem Thema, auf weitere Diskussionen mit selbsternannten Sprachexperten lass ich mich nicht mehr ein.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Dann sprichst du zumindest kein Hochdeutsch.

 

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern etwas anderes als Hochdeutsch zu können.

Davon abgesehen geht es ja nicht nur ums selbst sprechen: Sprache ist auch etwas, was man hört. Und ich habe auch bei anderen Leuten z.B. bei "Standard" noch nie ein weiches D gehört.

Welcher Art genau soll denn der Unterschied zwischen CK und K sein? Ob nun "Artikel", oder "Deckel" (als Beispiele), da hör' ich keinen Unterschied in der Aussprache des (C)K.

Es scheint mir jedoch nicht unbedingt von Erfolg gekrönt zu sein, in einem ausschließlich schriftlichen Medium, wie diesem Forum, über Aussprachen zu diskutieren. Man kann sich halt nicht hören.

----------

## giga89

Den Unterschied macht der Vokal davor. Lang oder kurz gesprochen? Genauso ist es doch auch bei s, ss und ß.

----------

## Earthwings

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> @TheSmallOne
> 
> Zu deinen Ausführungen: Nimm bitte Nachhilfeunterricht in Hochdeutsch auf einer Sprachschule. Ich enthalte mich weiterer Diskussion über Aussprache und darauffolgende Rückschlüsse auf das Schriftbild, da du offensichtlich kein Hochdeutsch beherrschst. Ich bin Sachse, aber kann es trotzde
> 
>  *carlo wrote:*   kommsch du nich aus oner Hochdoitsch spresch'nden Eck'. 
> ...

 

Na dann ist ja alles geklärt   :Rolling Eyes: 

Da das ganze unter Stammtischniveau sinkt und ein mehrfacher Dup ist, mache ich hier zu.

----------

